# Slide 6.0 oder 8.0



## pepsicosmos (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich bin Neuling im Fully-Bereich aber total im Fieber ;-)

Ich möchte Cross-country in allen Stufen, also vom normalen Waldpfad mit Wurzeln bis zum groberen Gelände (also alle Untergründe die man halt so im Schwarzwald fährt) will ich sicher passieren können, ohne dabei einen Defekt am Bike zu riskieren. Mir ist Qualität aber auch der Preis wichtig! Nach etwas studieren im Forum und inet bin ich auf das Slide von Radon gestoßen, hier bin ich glaube ich zuhause... aber mit den Komponenten bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.

Jetzt kommen mir so einige Fragen hoch bei denen ich auf die Unterstützung von den Erfahrenen Fully-usern hoffe.

1. Lohnt sich der Sprung vom Slide AM 140 6.0 zum 8.0, oder was würdet Ihr am 6.0 tauschen?

2. Gibt es zu Radon, also in Punkto Qualität und Preis etwas vergleichbares?

3. Wie ist der Sliderahmen so?

4. Käme vielleicht auch ein anderer Radon-Rahmen für meine Ansprüche in Frage? QLT oder Skeen?

5. Ist dasaktuelle Modell das 2011er oder kommt das noch?


Danke für Eure Antworten.

Grüße aus Pforzheim Rene


----------



## donprogrammo (14. Februar 2011)

Zuerst mal, ich tippe mal du meinst das Slide AM mit 140mm Federweg.
Deine Beschreibung ist da etwas irreführend, für alle fahrbaren Trails die Spaßmachen sind, je nach Fahrkönnen, 140mm schon unterdimensioniert. Aber ich vermute mal, dass du so extreme fahrten nicht meintest.
1. Ich vermute, dass dir das reichen würde, es ist keine wirklich schlechte Komponente verbaut. Das einzige, das am 8.0 besser ist ist die FOX Talas mit der QR15 Achse, die etwas stabiler ist und ein tick besser funktioniert als die Rock Shox.
2. Nein, Radon ist weltweit einzigartig ;-) Guck mal bei den gänigen Versendern wie Rose, Canyon, und auch Votec.
3. Ich komme trotz meiner 1,96m Körpergröße und 110kg Gewicht gut mit dem Rahmen zurecht, das einzige was mich stört ist, dass die Schaltzüge teilweise offen verlegt sind.
4. Für die Ansprüche, die du vermutlich ahst würde höchstens noch das Stage reichen, QLT und Skeen sind beide nicht für schweres Gelände ausgelegt. Wenn du wirklich mal irgendwann wirklich schweres Gelände betreten willst ist vielleicht sogar ein Slide ED 160 eine Idee.
5. Die Foreseason Modelle sind 2011 Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (14. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Zu 1.
Wenn es dir egal ist, ob der Antrieb von Shimano oder SRAM ist, und dir die Rock Shox reicht, kannst du beruhigt das 6.0 nehmen. Ich habe mich wegen der Gabel und meiner Vorliebe von SRAM Komponenten für das 8.0 entschieden. 
Tauschen würde ich den Laufradsatz, da mir persönlich die Maulweite für 2,4" breite Reifen zu gering ist. Die Sattelstütze würde ich gegen eine Variostütze tauschen. Reifen würde ich v+h Nobbys aufziehen. Oder v Fat Albert und h den Nobby. 

Zu 3.
Ich finde den Rahmen gut gelungen. Geometrie passt, Zugführung ist bis auf den offenen Abschitt unter der Kettenstrebe gut und Verarbeitumgsmängel konnte ich bisher keine finden.


----------



## greg12 (14. Februar 2011)

hallo!
ich hab mich für das 6.0 entschieden. da mir die rs ausreicht und die anderen teile für den preis mehr als in ordnung gehen. ein cd rz one forty kostet mit vergleichbarer ausstattung mehr als das doppelte!
das einzige was du mMn am 6 tauschen solltest ist der hinterreifen. rr gegen nn oder ähnlichem. oder gleich den kompletten lfr satz. 19mm maulweite der mavic felgen sind für 2.4 schlappen wohl sehr grenzwertig. 
alles andere ist sehr funktional. der rahmen wirkt sauber verarbeitet. fahrwerk und kinematik sind ausgereift. 
das gewicht ist bei dem preis ebenfalls in ordnung für ein am.
ich würde dir zum 6er raten und das gesparte geld für die ein oder andere tuningmassnahme aufheben.


----------



## donprogrammo (14. Februar 2011)

Das mit den Reifen ist bei Radon wirklich ein Problem. Je teurer die Modelle werden, desto leichter werden die Reifen, vermutlich um beim Gesamtgewicht gut dazustehen, aber was soll man bei einem All Mountain mit einem Racing Ralph? Angemessene Reifen sind also leider immer Pflicht. Die Maulweite der Flegen ist zwar grenzwertig, funktioniert aber noch


----------



## Kesaro (14. Februar 2011)

Servus,

ich habe mich fürs SLIDE 9.0 entschieden. Ich denke aber das 8.0 währe wirklich ausreichend gewesen.

Ich würde das Geld investieren und das 8.0er nehmen, die FOX Gabeln sind wirklich top, und meiner Meinung nach ihr Geld wirklich wert.

Wurzeln, Singeltrails und kleine Drops sind mit dem Slide AM 140 meiner Meinung nach ohne Probleme möglich. Mehr Federweg währe aus meiner Sicht in den Bergauf Passagen eher hinderlich.

Wenn Du allerdings eher mit der Bahn rauf fährst dann spricht nix gegen mehr Federweg.

Der Rahmen fällt eher klein aus. Ich war nach der Berechnung genau zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll... hab mich dann fürs 20 Zoll entschieden und es passt perfekt.

Leider kann ich dir bis auf einen kleinen Ausritt heute Nachmittag noch nicht mehr Erfahrungswerte vermitteln, da mein SLide erst vor ein paar Tagen gekommen ist.

Momentan werden übrigens noch Vorsaisonmodelle verkauft. Die sind ein wenig günstiger haben aber schon den 2011er Rahmen die zweistufige 150mm FOX Gabel etc.. Es werden nur noch Kleinigkeiten sein die bei den 2011er Modellen anders sind.

Die 150ger FOX ist in der aktuellen MOUNTAINBIKE übrigens Testsieger.

Mein Fazit.

Schwarzwald, Transalp, Gardasee Trails etc. --> Slide AM 140
Mehr Bikepark und oft schwierige Trails --> Slide 160


----------



## pepsicosmos (20. Februar 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Ich bin immernoch am überlegen, 6.0 oder 8.0, zwischenzeitlich war ich noch kurz bei canyon nerv, aber da bin ich wieder weggekommen. jetzt stellt sich die frage, 6.0 oder 8.0, das muss ich wohl spontan tun, außerdem sehe ich das so, wenn das fahren mehr ausartet als ich derzeit dnke ist auch gleich was getauscht... 

im 8.0 sehe ich außer der gabel keine große verbesserung, das 6.0 ist grundsolide in jeder hinsicht, alles andere ist luxus, zumindest ist das jetzt nach dem ich wieder etwas in die mtb-scene eingestiegen bin und mich wieder belesen und etwas auf den Stand gebracht hab mein Eindruck.


----------



## Oshiki (20. Februar 2011)

Mit anderen Felgen wie zB. der Alex SX44 wäre das Bike super.

Wenn ich einen neuen LRS brauche  kann ich gleich das 8er kaufen.


----------



## Kesaro (20. Februar 2011)

Naja

Du hast im 8er komplett SRAM die Avid CR und die Fox Talas... neulich erst Testsieger geworden.

Wenn du später mal die Talas willst legst Du über 1000 ohne Einbau hin.

Aber stimmt schon... solide ist das 6er auch... ein bisschen Oberklasse für ein wenig mehr Geld schnupperst Du aber mim 8er...

Es entscheidet wohl der Geldbeutel.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## pepsicosmos (20. Februar 2011)

ja das stimmt auch wieder, vor allem die talas...


----------



## pepsicosmos (20. Februar 2011)

aber wie sieht es mit der wartung aus, bei fox muss doch jedes jahr ne wartung gemacht werden, wegen garantie... was kostet die (hab gehört 250euro)? oder kann man die auch gut selber machen? 

bei den rock shox rev soll das ja kein großes problem sein...


Meine zweite Idee ist 6.0 und tuning, absenkbare Sattelstütze und son paar kleinigkeiten, was wäre eurer meinung nach am 6.0 verbesserungswürdig bzw. was hat tuningpotential?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesaro (20. Februar 2011)

Wartung der Talas kostet 120 Euro... Aber dafür läuft sie dann auch wie es sein soll... Und offiziell musst du ja nur warten solange es Garantie gibt...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## pepsicosmos (21. Februar 2011)

wenn man bedenkt das man mit der rock shox rev. eigentlich gut bedient ist, da diese schon ganz ordentlich einstellbar ist und gute dämpfereigenschaften hat (klar talas ist ne andere Liga), abgesehen von der garantie ohne zwanghafte wartung (kann man bequem selber machen) und die sram x9 schaltung laut aktuellem test der bike nicht mal an die slx ran kommt ( von der xt nicht zu reden), dann liegt es nahe das ich mich nun für das slide am 140 in der quali-stufe 6.0 entschieden habe. 

(für das gesparte geld bekommt meine frau das zr team 5.0 ;-) , das ist für den preis übrigens auch der kracher!)

die reifen werde ich allerdings wechseln!


grüße und nochmal danke für eure unterstützung und tips, werde bald berichten wie meine erfahrungen sind.

René


----------



## Kesaro (22. Februar 2011)

Naja SRAM oder Shimano... das ist wohl eine andere Frage, ich würde da nicht soviel auf einzelne Tests geben. Ich bin sehr lange nur Shimano gefahren und jetzt mit SRAM sehr zufrieden...

Aber wie gesagt das ist ne Entscheidung die jeder selbst treffen muss.

Viel spaß mit deinem 6.0er... Ein wirklich gelungenes Bike 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## pepsicosmos (23. Februar 2011)

Bis zu was für einem Gewicht (Fahrer+Rucksack...) sind die Laufräder denn zugelassen? Ich finde da beim Hersteller nichts...

Beim Slide 8.0 / DT Swiss M 1800
Beim Slide 6.0 / Mavic Crossride


----------



## FFreak (23. Februar 2011)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> Bis zu was für einem Gewicht (Fahrer+Rucksack...) sind die Laufräder denn zugelassen? Ich finde da beim Hersteller nichts...
> 
> Beim Slide 8.0 / DT Swiss M 1800
> Beim Slide 6.0 / Mavic Crossride



Beim 8.0 sind derzeit DT Swiss X1800 verbaut, die laut Aufkleber auf der Felge für max.90kg zugelassen sind.


----------



## Kesaro (23. Februar 2011)

Auf was bezieht sich eigentlich diese Gewichtsangabe?!?

90kg Gesamtgewicht oder 90kg auf dem Laufrad... das würde die Sache nämlich gleich mal relativieren da man den Wert dann mal 2 nehmen kann.

Dann stellt sich die Frage nach der Belastung!! Wenn ich mit 80kg einen Drop von 2m springe dann habe ich bestimmt mehr Belastung auf dem Laufrad als wenn ich mit 100kg einen Trail ohne große Verblockung fahre...

Ich finde die kg Angaben also nicht gerade glücklich, viel besser wäre eine genomte Stabilitätsangabe.

... brrr... 

Mehr biken... weniger denken...  



FFreak schrieb:


> Beim 8.0 sind derzeit DT Swiss X1800 verbaut, die laut Aufkleber auf der Felge für max.90kg zugelassen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepsicosmos (23. Februar 2011)

das dachte ich mir heute nämlich auch, da ich ganz leichtes bikeparking betreiben möchte, ist es echt problematisch zu sagen was da ausreichend ist, die radon-hotline meinte die dt swiss wären bis über 100kg zugelassen und das wäre auch immer relativ... die packen schon einiges weg...  mehr infos hab ich nicht bekommen. er meinte auf jeden fall würde sich anbieten in bonn mal anzufragen ob die andere laufräder anbauen können und das verrechnen...

ich möchte natürlich ungern einen satz laufräder zerstören um festzustellen, ups war wohl doch zu kernig der drop...

darum hätte ich gerne das ED 160 gehabt, aber das sit ja schon seit wochen leider ausverkauft...


----------



## donprogrammo (23. Februar 2011)

Die Angaben beziehen sich soweit ich weiß auf das maximale Systemgewicht, sodass auch alles sicher hält wenn man ein etwas zu großen Drop etwas zu optimistisch angeht.
heißt also 90kg LRS sind für max. 80kg fahrerlein ^^


----------



## Oshiki (24. Februar 2011)

Die DT Swiss X1800 sind doch bestimmt schmäler als die M1800. 
Das ist eine üble Sache wenn die Angaben aus dem Katalog nicht zum gelieferten Bike passen.


----------



## pepsicosmos (1. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt noch ein Scott Genius 50 aus 2010 angeboten bekommen (1800 Euro)
Der Dämpfer ist ja echt ne tolle Sache. Ich tuh mir aber etwas schwer, wie lässt sich das mit dem Slide 6.0 vergleichen? 

Vorteile / Nachteile...


----------



## greg12 (1. März 2011)

ich hatte ebenfalls Ã¼berlegt ein genius 50 fÃ¼r den preis zu erstehen, bin dann aber relativ schnell von dem vorhaben abgegangen. erstens ist die ausstattung am scott auch fÃ¼r 1800â¬ eher dÃ¼rfitg, zweitens hats die alte u turn revelation und drittens ist der scott dÃ¤mpfer ziemlich fehleranfÃ¤llig. daher slide.fÃ¼r den preis unschlagbar


----------



## pepsicosmos (1. März 2011)

ich hab Heute das letzte slide 6.0 bestellt ;-)

und trotzdem denke ich die ganze zeit an das 8.0 mit sram x9, avid cr und talas, ob ich mich später ärgern werde weil ich die 500 nicht draufgepackt habe?
Ich weiß halt auch nicht, ich bringe mit Rucksack ect. knapp 100 Kg auf die Waage, ob da ne 15er Steckachse in Sachen kleine bis mittlere Drops nicht besser ist???

Sagt mir nochmal ein letztes mal was Ihr meint, vielleicht gibt es mir einen Schups in die eine oder andere Richtung!


----------



## WoodRuff (1. März 2011)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> ich hab Heute das letzte slide 6.0 bestellt ;-)
> 
> und trotzdem denke ich die ganze zeit an das 8.0 mit sram x9, avid cr und talas, ob ich mich später ärgern werde weil ich die 500 nicht draufgepackt habe?
> Ich weiß halt auch nicht, ich bringe mit Rucksack ect. knapp 100 Kg auf die Waage, ob da ne 15er Steckachse in Sachen kleine bis mittlere Drops nicht besser ist???
> ...



Nimm das 8er!!! Dann brauchst erst mal nicht groß herumbasteln!


----------



## Kesaro (1. März 2011)

Jetzt hat du ja schon bestellt...

Ich hätte das 8er genommen... aber selbst hab ich ja das 9er genommen iss also nicht objektiv

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## pepsicosmos (1. März 2011)

hab das 6er Heut Mittag bestellt und gerade storniert...
8er ist nun bestellt!


----------



## WoodRuff (2. März 2011)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> hab das 6er Heut Mittag bestellt und gerade storniert...
> 8er ist nun bestellt!



GUTER MANN!
Damit wirst Du sicher viel Freude haben.

Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodRuff (2. März 2011)

@ pepsicosmos

Meine Empfehlung:
Du holst Dir noch die "Reverb" hier:

http://www.ciclib.de/Rock-Shox-Reve...op=bornmann&SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A5169

Dann ist das Bike nahezu perfekt!


----------



## pepsicosmos (16. März 2011)

Mein 8er Slide ist da, geil, mehr kann ich nicht sagen ;-)

Doch, statt x9-schaltwerk ist ein xo dran und statt m1800 Laufräder sind x1800

Bilder folgen!


----------



## FFreak (16. März 2011)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> Mein 8er Slide ist da, geil, mehr kann ich nicht sagen ;-)
> 
> Doch, statt x9-schaltwerk ist ein xo dran und statt m1800 Laufräder sind x1800
> 
> Bilder folgen!



Ist die Gabel jetzt keine RLC mehr? Kassette u. Kette waren bei mir die 1070er von SRAM. Bei dir nicht?


----------



## pepsicosmos (16. März 2011)

Doch, rlc und Kette und Kassette 1700er.

Sind die x1800er Laufräder besser als die m1800er?
Bzw. Wo unterscheiden die sich?


----------



## greg12 (16. März 2011)

x1800 ist der schmalere cc lrs mit 18mm maulweite und hat an einem allmountain eigentlich nix zu suchen. vorteil ist das geringere gewicht. das  wars auch schon. die nachteile an einem am überwiegen und eigentlich ists unverständlich das der am1800 in der producktbeschreibung angeführt wird aber so nicht verkauft wird. 
immerhin gabs im forum schon mehrfach hinweise diesbezüglich und radon liest mit findet es aber nicht der mühe wert die angaben auf der hp zu ändern geschweige denn stellung zu nehmen warum stillschweigend ein anderer lrs verbaut wird.


----------



## pepsicosmos (19. März 2011)

Hier mal 2 Bilder meines Schätzchens ;-)


----------



## FFreak (19. März 2011)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> Doch, rlc und Kette und Kassette 1700er.
> 
> Sind die x1800er Laufräder besser als die m1800er?
> Bzw. Wo unterscheiden die sich?



Der M1800 ist dem X1800 technologisch klar überlegen. 
Er ist am AM die bessere Wahl (auch wenn ich eine noch breitere Felge vorziehen würde), vom Gewicht her dem X1800 ebenbürtig. 
Der X1800, der bei mir verbaut war, wog ohne Felgenband und Schnellspannern etc. 1950g!! Einen M1800 konnte ich leider noch nicht selbst wiegen. 
Der X1800 arbeitet mit einem Klinkenfreilauf und der M1800 mit dem Ratchet Drive System. Die Naben des X1800 dürften also grob auf dem Level der 370er Naben und der M1800 auf dem der 350er Naben liegen. 

X1800 28 Speichen, M1800 32
X1800 17mm Maulweite M1800 19,5mm
X1800 max. 90kg, M1800 max. 100kg
X1800 max. 2,25" Reifenbreite, M1800 max. 2,4"

Wie du siehst ist der X1800 alles andere als AM - tauglich, was jedoch einige Hersteller davon nicht abbringt, diesen trotzdem zu verbauen. 
Im AM Test in der MB 04/2011 sind glaube 2 weitere Hersteller vertreten, die den X1800 auch an ihren Rädern verbauen. Darüber wird im ganzen Test kein Wort verloren. Entweder wird bei den Tests bestochen oder die Tester können keine Datenblätter lesen....

*Mich würde mal interessieren wer für einen Schaden der durch einen LRS, der ausserhalb der Spezifikationen verbaut wurde, haftet. Der Bikehersteller, weil er Reifenbreiten montiert die nicht montiert werden dürfen? Der Verkäufer, weil er es versäumt hat zu erwähnen, dass der LRS nur bis 90kg freigegeben ist? 
*


----------



## Kesaro (19. März 2011)

Es wird immer der Benutzer welcher das Material unsachgemäs verwendet haften.

Wie soll der Hersteller riechen das Du soooo schwer bist??
Der dickere Reifen wird sicherlich nicht zu ein Unfall führen sondern die unsachgemäße Fahrweise!!

Was ist angemessen und was nicht...

Ich glaube diese Diskussion kann endlich mal vergessen werden...




FFreak schrieb:


> Der M1800 ist dem X1800 technologisch klar überlegen.
> Er ist am AM die bessere Wahl (auch wenn ich eine noch breitere Felge vorziehen würde), vom Gewicht her dem X1800 ebenbürtig.
> Der X1800, der bei mir verbaut war, wog ohne Felgenband und Schnellspannern etc. 1950g!! Einen M1800 konnte ich leider noch nicht selbst wiegen.
> Der X1800 arbeitet mit einem Klinkenfreilauf und der M1800 mit dem Ratchet Drive System. Die Naben des X1800 dürften also grob auf dem Level der 370er Naben und der M1800 auf dem der 350er Naben liegen.
> ...


----------



## FFreak (20. März 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Es wird immer der Benutzer welcher das Material unsachgemäs verwendet haften.
> 
> Wie soll der Hersteller riechen das Du soooo schwer bist??
> Der dickere Reifen wird sicherlich nicht zu ein Unfall führen sondern die unsachgemäße Fahrweise!!
> ...




Übertrag das mal auf ein zulassungspflichtiges Gefährt - ein Motorrad zB. Wenn der Hersteller eine Rad-Reifenkombination verkauft, die nicht zulässig ist, hafte ich nicht allein sondern der Hersteller mit. 

Der Verkäufer des Rades sollte zumindest nach dem Gewicht fragen und auf die Einschränkungen hinweisen. Ruf mal bei H&S an und frag mal nach Gewichtseinschränkungen - da bekommst du keinen Hinweis auf die 90kg am Slide Foreseason 8.0. Wenn ich übers Internet bestelle wird dort auch keine Gewichtsbeschränkung aufgeführt. 
Transparenz sieht anders aus! 

Ein dickerer Reifen kann gut zu einem Unfall führen, zB indem man mit dem 2,4" auf der schmalen Felge eine sehr geringen Luftdruck fährt, bei dem es den Reifen in schnellen Kurven stark walkt und er ggf. von der Felge rutscht. 


Ich finde die Diskussion als solche (Haftungsfrage) können wir sicher vergessen. Was meine eigentliche Intention war, ist eine 100% ehrliche Information durch den Verkäufer/Hersteller bzw. deren Online Präsenzen.
Nachdem meine mails an H&S im Nirvana verpufft sind und sich an der Artikelbeschreibung des Slide 8.0 Foreseason nichts getan hat, dachte ich es würde jemand zum überlegen angeregt, wenn man die Frage nach der Haftung anregt. 

Na ja, schauen wir mal. Beim Skeen 8.0 2011 könnte es einen ähnlichen Fall geben, da die Produktbilder auf der Radon Seite den 2010er X1800 zeigen und in der Ausstattungsliste der M1800 steht...
Zu diesem Bike passt der X1800 um einiges besser, ist jedoch immernoch nicht so hochwertig wie der M1800.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesaro (20. März 2011)

Jetzt muss ich ein Beispiel geben... Eine Supermarktkette verkauft ein 199 Euro Fully.
Ich denke nicht das der Verkäufer einen auf eventuelle Einschränkungen hinweist. Ich hab sogar einmal ein Verkaufsgespräch mitbekommen in dem ein solches Rad als qualitativ hochwertig beschrieben wurde. Soviel dazu...

Ich denke die Gewichtsbeschränkung der Laufräder ist auch relativ zu sehen. Wenn man das Rad für normale Trails nutzt passiert bestimmt auch bei einem 100kg Fahrer nichts. Viele Hersteller geben gar keine Gewichtsbeschränkung für die Bauteile an.

Ich muss aber 100% beipflichten wenns um die Kommunikation mit Radon geht. Meiner Meinung nach solle man hier den Laufratsatz wechseln oder zumindest auf die Beschränkung hinweisen. Naja hinter die Geschäftspolitik lässt sich immer schwer blicken...

Zur Not einfach im Neuzustand verkaufen und den gewünschten Satz kaufen.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

